# Battlefield 2142 Punkbuster error



## BandittenJacob (Feb 6, 2008)

when i start a multyplayer game i get this message:

Punkbuster Client: Currupt or Mismatched PB Client files (8BB4)
Punkbuster Client: Currupt or Mismatched PB Client files (8BB4)
Punkbuster Client: Currupt or Mismatched PB Client files (8BB4)

as shown in the attached picture. What can be the problem?


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi.
It's possible your Punkbuster isn't properly updating or has become corrupt.
Try bringing the console up and entering *pbsetup /q --i-accept-the-pb-eula /u*.

This should automatically update PB for all games without any annoying pop-up windows etc.

Or you could follow it through step by step:


> 1. Goto C:\*Wherever you installed BF*PBSetup
> 2. Double Click on PBSetup.exe
> 3. You will see a first run window. Click OK
> 4. Update in Progress will Open
> ...


If that doesn't solve the problem let us know.


----------



## BandittenJacob (Feb 6, 2008)

I have updated PB with PBSetup.exe severel times and i even deleted the folder and installed it all over again. 

when you say "bring up the console", which console do you mean? The one in the game or in Win?


----------

